# Post Neuter Question



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, it will eventually shrink to almost nothing!


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you. My daughter had 2 Golden Retrievers and never noticed this on either of them. Also, she never had to deal with the cone. I had Willy's cone off several times now to see if he would bother his sutures; he did, so needless to say the cone is back on. He's seems to be adjusting to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the question, my 8 month old is going in on Tuesday. He seems to know something is up. The vet called yesterday and left a message with pre-op instructions. Max sat there and listened to it and tilted his head sideways, like what??


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

I was very apprehensive about dealing with Willy post op. I was afraid that he wouldn't cooperate by jumping into my cars back seat, then out to climb stairs into my house. I attempted to take him on the grass before going in; didn't go too well. Because Willy counter-surfed and ate a half stick of butter shortly before leaving the house, his operation was held off until 2pm. I picked him up at 4:30pm and he was still disoriented from the anesthesia, having the cone on his head and his hind quarters not feeling normal. Within the hour after being home he walked to the door and i assisted him out. He peed for what seemed like 10 minutes. He must have been holding it all day. He does have a large bladder. I finally put him, cone & all, into his cage and covered it with a blanket. He settled down and woke me at 4:30am. I let him out and everything was working as it should. Even though he wasn't whining, I gave him a pain pill anyway with his breakfast. He seems back to normal now at 9:am; even seems to accept the cone. I did break the rules slightly. I gave Willy 1/2 cup kibble along with water last night. He hadn't eaten since the night before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

One more thing.......if you have other dogs, the cone will frighten them. My two chihuahuas are still barking at Willy. I had to put one of my barkers in her cage with a blanket over it to calm her down. Covering the cage really works to get your dog to settle down. Good luck with your experience too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Well Rhett is at the vet tonight getting ready to be neutered. The drama of him being gone has upset the entire house.. DH says I have "stolen his manliness ". Little miss is upset over her buddy being gone and not having any one to read to... And Rhett went to the vet with the attitude of going on a grand adventure. I can't win for losing. Such is the life of the poodle mommy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Good luck with Rhett in his recovery. Although my 2 chihuahuas give Willy a hard time, I think they miss having him around and wondering why I left the house with him yesterday and returned home without him. They seem too quiet. Willy was having a barium test done and will take a final X-ray this morning before I pick him up. An X-ray showed he may have swallowed rocks. They induced vomiting and brought up bone but they have to make sure that's all thats in there. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

The vet called about Rhett.. She said he came thru just fine. Microchipped and a lot of his gorilla hair removed from his ears. It was a major relief to hear that. She also said he truly fits his name. He has every lady in the place in love with him. Such a wonderful personality and such wonderful manners. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Here's hoping his recovery is uneventful. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Funny you mention that...
When we picked Max up from vet on Tuesday from being neutered, the vet told us about a not so nice labradoodle that was in to be neutered too. Said their temperments were like night and day. Max was sweet and well behaved, labradoodle not so much. 
He said it was as much the problem of the owner's behavior as it was the dog. Sad. They didn't believe in crate training and were always upset that the puppy was destroying their house, duh.


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow.......the thought of trying to keep an active dog like That calm makes my head spin. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Rhett is home from the vet.. He suffered horribly lol... He charmed the socks off all the ladies in the office. He had to say good bye to all of them. He did destroy the cone of shame when he got home and started to lick the site. Sooo I had my DH put a pair of little miss's outgrown panties with a hole cut for his tail. So the "suffering" continues...but after reading about the carprofen I am not sure I will give it to him. But he seems to be doing fine. Thank you for all the healing happy thoughts









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WillyBilly (Jan 8, 2013)

It's not funny, but I did have to laugh at seeing Rhett in those pants. Licking is a real problem. Willy is bored and I try my best to keep him calm, but I haven't been so successful. It's day 7 and he still needs the cone. There is about a half-inch section of his incision that is oozing a little. It's a clear ooz and very slight. I am watching it though. I don't want there to be an infection. My problem now is him jumping up on me, the fence, or whatever, or even doing a real long stretch while laying down. He is one long dog when stretched out. Word of advise.........never let your guard down and let him lick; Or, he'll be where Willy is today. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

The warning is welcomed.. The lick police are on patrol... Little miss is keeping an eye on her reading buddy and fusses at him every time he starts to lick at his/her panties.. She read the post op instructions word for word. So she knows what it takes to get better. A little mother hen in training


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

"His/her" panties just made me crack up. He is a little cutie!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Well the pantied wonder has realized that all of the people in his life refuse to allow him the privilege of licking.. So now he just snorts at us all the time in total disgust!! He is just too funny for words!! He has also decided that is is going to act like a snot as well forgetting all of his manners and commands. At this rate the recovery time is going to be very long!! Lord grant me patience to deal with the pantied one !!! LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

The Pantied One is p-oed at everyone laughing at his cute tush!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Well then he can just " pull up his big girl panties and deal with it". Giggle giggle!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Pup! Ya got me LMAO!!!!!! No licky no sicky is the motto!


----------

